# Lost Helmet in rescue Grand Canyon 8-2-15



## Woodstockaz (Mar 4, 2015)

White M/L WRS helmet on Upset Rapid during rescue.

If you found and would like to keep can you send pic of any scuffing or damage. It would help fill I'm the blanks on a head injury.

Getting it back would be great too. I'll cover any costs.

Email [email protected] 

Thanks.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like things got pretty hairy in there. Head injuries scare the living shit out of me... probably why I wear my helmet everyday I'm on the river... and at the grocery store, and playing kickball, and at concerts, and taking my dog for walks, and during arts and crafts- better safe than sorry. Seriously though... I really hope everyone's ok.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear Upset went bad. I was down there about a week ago, and it looked pretty stout on the left line. My uncle has had a lot of trouble with his 16 foot raft on the right on previous trips. I ran it right and my uncle ran it left successfully, and had neither of us had trouble, but the left line, looks really intimidating.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Woodstockaz said:


> White M/L WRS helmet on Upset Rapid during rescue.
> 
> If you found and would like to keep can you send pic of any scuffing or damage. It would help fill I'm the blanks on a head injury.
> 
> ...


The brain injury hope foundation has a great list of resources for people that have sustaned head injury's, p.m. me and i will send you info for free, i am all ways happy to try and help out people with concusions.

Have had a number of them, the last set took a couple years to heal do to receiving additional ones before the first one healed, and of course the time i fractured my scull on asphalt.

Avoid getting concussions on top of concussions, and feel free to p.m. me if i can help.

wishing you a fast recovery.

Matt man


----------



## Woodstockaz (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks folks. It was my 68 year old Dad who suffered the injury. Left line had big lateral behind wave never saw it. He was under for about a minute and 150+ yards. Helmet probably saved his life. He popped it off about the time I hit him with rope bag in order to see. 
Air Evac took him to rim and he doesn't remember how he got to Henderson NO hotel where he woke the next day. Crazy stuff.

We would love to fund out if the helmet had a rock leave a mark or perhaps other sign of damage.
Thanks.


----------

